# Albany, New York



## Zweihänder (Jul 27, 2005)

Looking for a group as either DM or player.  I go to Zombie Planet on Central often enough, if there's anyone who specifically games there.  Besides that, mostly lookin' for other college kids.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't think I can help you with any immediate games, but we do have another Gameday coming up in September and short on DM's at the moment.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 29, 2005)

Zombie Planet also hasx a message board for finding players and games.

http://p205.ezboard.com/fedenstudiosdiscussionboardsfrm24


----------

